
Ask HN: Combine slack, discord and gitter in one tool? - ramon
Does anyone know of any such tool to do this task, I have searched a bit and didn&#x27;t find anything. If you know please reply here.
======
nsilvestri
Ferdi [1], which is a community fork of Franz [2], might suit your use cases.

[1] [https://getferdi.com/](https://getferdi.com/) [2]
[https://meetfranz.com/](https://meetfranz.com/)

------
remotelyyours
Hey! I am currently working on something like this. Would it be possible to
connect? I would love to get your feedback.

